# Find the missing Pathos



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm glad they're cheap. Because this guy eats his weight in Pathos every week....On top of his crickets, superworms, hornworms and black fly larvae.


----------



## ZenHerper (Apr 29, 2020)

So beautiful! Well done.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 30, 2020)

Next time you go to the store, buy several. Then take cuttings from 1 or 2 and grow them yourself.









Gardening: Pothos is an easy houseplant to propagate


What is the best way to propagate more plants from my pothos vine? Pothos is one of the easiest houseplants to propagate. Propagation can be successful by




www.jacksonville.com


----------

